# Networking a Internet stick over a Wireless Router?



## Kenster102.5 (Oct 19, 2007)

My Uncle recently got a new Windows 7 Gateway Laptop Core 2 Duo I think, and a Windows 7 HP Desktop Core 2 Quad with a Radeon 4650. In this deal he got a Bell 3G internet stick, and he wants to replace his Dial Up system with this 3G Internet Stick. He did have a Cradlepoint M1000 Router, and he tried to run the 3G stick through the Router via its USB port, but it didn't work and so he returned the router. My question is, are there any routers by D-Link or Linksys which utilize the USB port as a type of WAN connection, or is there anyway he can bridge the connection between the LAN and the 3G Internet stick?

Do you need me to clarify this question?
Thanks

Ken


----------



## makethissound (Mar 17, 2010)

Does the 3G device show up in the list of network adapters when its connected? If so, you should be able to use Internet Connection Sharing(ICS) to share its internet connection through your LAN.

this site
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Using-ICS-Internet-Connection-Sharing

has instructions for enabling ICS.

Another solution is to use one of these: 
http://www.evdoinfo.com/content/view/2613/64/


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Oct 19, 2007)

Currently he is not able to connect to the internet with the 3G stick, but software is loading and working. He is not in my area and I wouldn't be able to see what he sees untill Easter or when he personally calls me.

He did have the Cradlepoint MR1000 and it should have worked.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What's the exact make and model of the 3G USB adapter. Also, what is the exact ISP?

The best way to do this will be with a 3G router, you just have to find one that will work with this adapter and ISP.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Oct 19, 2007)

ISP: Bell Canada
Hardware: 3.5G Turbo Stick, which is one of the Novatel sticks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a typical router that lists US supported devices, find one that lists your exact device. I think you need the model number from the label. http://www.buy.com/prod/netgear-3g-broadband-wireless-router/q/loc/101/210440508.html


----------

